# Canberra - LBG afternoon trip, Wed.31st



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im planning to get out to LBG tomorrow afternoon (31st/10) after work.
Ill be arriving at about 5pm and launching from Yarralumla bay with high hopes of a yella :lol: 
All are welcome to join me if the time suits 8)


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sounds good,

I dont finish work till 5pm so will launch from the bay at 6pm,

Have your phone on and loud!!!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

:lol: yep, phone will be cranked up mate, ill hear it this time :lol:


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hope you guys crack your Yella - unfortunately I have other commitments for this afternoon/evening.

Tight Lines

Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

granpop said:


> Hope you guys crack your Yella -
> Dave


Hopefully we will, if you have left any for us that is :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, I bloody dropped one!

Got a few Reddies though, Craig lost his yak curse too!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQytpuUAAA9fgAAQcAGAAggAEIov7f6gIABoRMiNA0eoPU2iekCKemjFGmjRoA9JpB+b3IjAydEpFQFO6aRlJ2u0N6sfvyRERPi8BXA6tXhcHQYSfEg8SAglyi40Wa2DWfLVyOSxlocCpEgf8J2AqP/F3JFOFCQDK2m5QA==


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, i second that red! Craig, you arent holding out on us are ya mate?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

pescado said:


> Yeah, i second that red! Craig, you arent holding out on us are ya mate?


 :lol: :lol: yeh i am holding out, little embarrassed to tell the truth, i got a 15cm Redfin. :lol: :lol: 
I lost a better fish just before that, i had a much better day today though.  8)


----------

